# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  υδροβολη???

## gregluffy

επειδη ειμαι αγροτης και εχω πομονα ,θελω να ρωτησω αν παρω ενα πιστολι υδροβολης και το συνδεσω σε μια σωληνα ,κλεισω μερικα μπεκ και εχω αρκετη πιεση ,αυτο θα δουλεψει?ποσα μπαρ πρεπει να εχω μεσα στις σωληνωσεις για να δουλεψει σωστα ?και αν γινεται ,εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο της προκοπης πιστολι?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

https://zisimopoulos-sa.gr/%CF%80%CF...dro/hydro-150/

από αυτό το τυχαίο σάιτ η πιο μικρή υδροβολη είναι 150bar(που είναι για να πλένεις αυτοκίνητο).
αν θες για άλλες χρήσεις πας σε 300+.
με την πομονα ,έχεις 10-16bar,δεν πετυχαίνεις κάτι.

----------


## gregluffy

ευχαριστω πολυ   για την απαντηση !!!!

----------

